# LotR screensavers



## Guest

Some of these are posted in another thread, but given how ambiguous the title of that thread is, I thought a separate unambiguously titled thread might make it easier for people who want them to find them.

Below are several Kindle "screensavers" I made based on artwork inspired by _The Lord of the Rings_. They are all already sized to 600x800 for immediate use.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest

This is a sketch of the White Tree of Gondor by artist Stephanie "Crooty" Noverraz.


----------



## Guest

All the rest of the screensavers are from one or the other or both of the famed Brothers Hildebrandt. Greg and Tim H. created the artwork for the LotR wall calendars that were permanent fixtures in my bedroom from 1976-1979. (They also created the famous Star Wars movie poster.)










The Pillars of the Kings


----------



## Guest

Galadriel and her mirror


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

The Wizard's Visit--Gandalf and Bilbo


----------



## Guest

Smaug


----------



## Guest

The Balrog


----------



## Guest

Rivendell


----------



## Guest

The Return of the King


----------



## Guest

Sigh.

*gives up*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're beautiful, Jim!  Good job!  Thanks for crediting the artists!

Betsy


----------



## wavsite

Are you sure about that one you labeled "Rivendell"?  Looks more like ol' Tom's house to me!  

Also, I play the Lord of the Rings online game (occasionally) and have converted several screenshots from the game into Kindle images.  They turned out REALLY well, maybe when I get home from work I'll post them here.


----------



## Guest

wavsite said:


> Are you sure about that one you labeled "Rivendell"? Looks more like ol' Tom's house to me!
> 
> Also, I play the Lord of the Rings online game (occasionally) and have converted several screenshots from the game into Kindle images. They turned out REALLY well, maybe when I get home from work I'll post them here.


I'm only 75% sure on the one I labeled "Rivendell." That's how it was labeled on the site where I found the original. However, as I mentioned earlier, I seem to remember that on the calendar, it was entitled "The Last Homely House," which would refer specifically to Elrond's house _within_ Rivendell as we encounter it in The Hobbit. However, it may, in fact, be Tom's house. It's been thirty years since I owned the calendar. *shrug*

I'm looking forward to seeing your own offerings.


----------



## sebat

Thanks, BJ.  I just put, Smaug, on my husband's Kindle.  It's a surprise.  He loves dragons.


----------



## iamc

These are great Jim!

I looked earlier and didn't reply, SHAME ON ME  

Wow, I'm not sure which is my fav. 
:sigh:  i love those movies!

C


----------



## Guest

I was just yankin' yer chain, Mac. 

Glad you approve, though.


----------



## iamc

I may be new here, but I'm on to your chain yankin' style! haha


----------



## Cat

Wow! How did I miss this thread?! Great Jim, thanks! More, more, more! I don't care if they're LotR or something else. Kewl beans, dude.


----------



## Guest

Cat said:


> Wow! How did I miss this thread?! Great Jim, thanks! More, more, more! I don't care if they're LotR or something else. Kewl beans, dude.


Wow! Thanks, Cat. I'll make up some more later tonight or tomorrow. 

*glows with pride*


----------



## Cat

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wow! Thanks, Cat. I'll make up some more later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> *glows with pride*


fixie


----------



## cat616

Jim, These are fantastic. I never check the Photo Gallery so your direction from the other thread was very helpful. Thank you so much for taking the time to post these.

Here is a little virtual thank you gift. I did not know your preferred type so I got you the best.


----------



## Guest

cat616 said:


> Jim, These are fantastic. I never check the Photo Gallery so your direction from the other thread was very helpful. Thank you so much for taking the time to post these.
> 
> Here is a little virtual thank you gift. I did not know your preferred type so I got you the best.


Awwwww.... thanks.


----------



## qotdr

Thanks! I've got the Smaug one on now as I love everything dragon-LOL.


----------



## Cat

qotdr said:


> Thanks! I've got the Smaug one on now as I love everything dragon-LOL.


Don't worry, that'll happen naturally as you age. 

ba dum ching



Spoiler



Dragon? Draggin'? Geddit? *tap*tap* Is this thing on?


----------



## sebat

Cat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon? Draggin'? Geddit? *tap*tap* Is this thing on?


You are bad.


----------



## Guest

I really need to make some more of these.  Maybe tonight after work.


----------



## Guest

I would credit the artist if I could figure out who it is.


----------



## sebat

Nice one.


----------



## Guest

sebat said:


> Nice one.


Thanks. I try.


----------



## sebat

Bacardi Jim said:


> Thanks. I try.


I appreciate you effort.


----------



## Guest

For you movie buffs:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Like both of those Jim. Thanks for posting.

Linda


----------



## Guest

_Nazgul at the Walls_ -- Ted Nasmuth


----------



## iamc

woohoo! So many to choose from!!


----------



## cush

Good stuff. Jim.  Hard to pick a favorite- Nazgul at the Walls... or Golem... or Pillars of the Kings?  Hmmmm...


----------



## Rivery

Bacardi Jim said:


> I would credit the artist if I could figure out who it is.


I had this poster for years, I can not remember who did it either.

JB These are great! I am getting the impression from the other posts that we only get just one. Hmmmm.

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Guest

Rivery: I believe you can store up to twenty screensavers in your Kindle with no ill effects.  (This includes those that come pre-loaded.)  There are a couple of threads in the "Tips and Tricks" forum about this and about how to load custom screensavers on your Kindle and even how to delete the pre-loaded screensavers..

In other words, help yourself to as many as you want.


----------



## Rivery

Thanks Bacardi Jim.  Kindle will be receiving new screen savers soon, and oh such nice ones too!


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> I would credit the artist if I could figure out who it is.


LOL - I have had that poster for _years_. I'm actually on my second copy. (Which I don't like as much as the first one as the colors aren't quite are nice as the original. They seemed to have shaded more to the green and are a little harsher than the original. Now that a housemate has moved out, I will have to get it out of the garage and put it back up. Viva la wallspace. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Cauty

"As a 17-year old artist, Cauty painted a popular The Lord of the Rings poster (and later, a counterpart based on The Hobbit) for British retailer Athena."


----------



## Guest

^^^ Thanks, Mona.


----------



## MonaSW

You're welcome! (And that screensaver goes really well with my Avenue of Trees cover.)


----------



## Guest

Like I said earlier: the first time I saw that Oberon cover, I was instantly reminded of the Hildebrandt Lothlorien picture.


----------



## Guest




----------



## MonaSW

I didn't comment because for some reason I can't stand Hildebrandt. They seem to have the wrong perspective that constantly bugs me. But to each his own.


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> I didn't comment because for some reason I can't stand Hildebrandt. They seem to have the wrong perspective that constantly bugs me. But to each his own.


They're who I grew up on as the "definitive" LotR artists." Had all the calendars. Blame my mother.


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - I understand.


----------

